# Speaker bar for secondary room



## eecyclone (Jun 24, 2013)

Does anyone use one of those speaker bars for simulated surround sound?

I had the idea that I would like to put one under my TV that would allow me to listen to music and have it sound good, without having several speakers cluttering the room (WAF). Also, the speaker bars that have the wireless subwoofer look intriguing as I could put the subwoofer in the corner and not worry about routing a wire for it.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have heard them they can sound pretty decent. The key is the interface. Check your TV manual find out which if any of its audio output put out 5.1 dolby. If you just want nice sound with decent base the powered Audioengine 2 speakers are very nice but you would just get stereo


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

We use the Zvox speaker bar in our dining room to keep it clean. It has all speakers on board, including the sub so there is no extra box. They have both analog and digital inputs (required for 5.1 sound - simulated that is). Pretty decent sound and you can program you display remote to operate it.

http://www.zvoxaudio.com/

I like it because you can use them simply as a display riser without much fuss in placement.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

A buddy of mine just picked up one of Vizio's new soundbars with the wireless sub, and surrounds. Believe it or not it actually sounds amazing, I was shocked! When I think of Vizio I think cheap tvs, not good quality soundbars. But go figure.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I have the Aperion SLIMstage 30 signature series 5.1 soundbar by soundmatters in the main bed room (15' x 20' x 9.5 ) WxLxH you can connect a sub but not wireless . I don't have a sub but it has pretty good bass with out it but still a sub would be best , I really like it it has clean clear sound and though the simulated surround is a bit lacking it's still better then stereo it's just not quit surround but it does give you connections to add rear speakers too which is cool it has headphone and ipod inputs it also has a ton of adjustments and a 10 band eq to tailor the sound to your room and plenty of power to fill my bed room with sound . I'm quit impressed with this little soundbar .


----------



## eecyclone (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I think I am more interested in the speaker for listening to music than simulated surround as the room it is going in is open to the kitchen, foyer, and living room.


----------

